# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  nous vneons de trouver un bébé pigeon!!! help!

## milytackle

bonjour, aujourd'hui en plein soleil dans notre rue à la campagne nous avons trouvé un bébé pigeon de quelques jours, je suis une ancienne protectrice des animaux (10 ans de service pour aider les animaux mais là je suis en pause grossesse!  ) mais les oiseaux et notamment les pigeons je n'y connais absolument rien!!

Avec mon amis nous avons donc regarder un peu sur internet comment faire pour le nourrir, nous l'avons donc avec une seringue, nourrit avec de la bouillit faite de semoule, maîs et un tout petit peu de croquette a chien , l'essai n'ai pas très conclutant, il a mangé un peu mais pas assez je trouve à mon gout...
après peut etre qu'il avait mangé avant sa chute et donc n'a pas très faim...
si vous avez des conseils a nous donner pour le nourrir, et par la suite si il s'en sort où pourront nous le relacher car chez nous , nous habitons une ferme MAIS remplis de chats puisque ct ma principale mission quand j'etais benevole a la spa, j'en ai donc 12 à la maison plus ceux qui traine du village!!
on se demande donc se qu'on va en faire une fois adulte...

merci de votre aide

mili et olivier

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je vous joint une photo de l'affreux que mon amis a prenommé: "Cadet"

si vous pouvez nous dire quel age il a, et nous expliqué se qu'il faut faire pour qu'il survive.

[

mili

----------


## A toutes pattes Association

deja tu dois le nourrir toutes les deux voir trois heures, si il ne veux plus manger ta bouillie, c'est que ce n'est plus suffisant, il lui faut quelque chose de plus consistant, il existe de la nourriture pour pigeonneau, enfin c'est une preparation que tu dois faire avec de l'eau, mais je nesais plus le nom, je te dis ça demain car ildoit m'en resté ds mon garage

mais par contre je ne pense pas que tu pourras le relacher, car il ne sera pas habitué a chercher sa nourriture

enfin si quelqu'un de plus calé peux t e repondre, car je n'en sais pas beaucoup non plus, et normalement tu dois le maintenir au chaud, genre avec une bouillote,qu'il ai une source de chaleur en permanence

----------


## GAUDIN

Bonsoir,

Merci d'avoir recueilli ce petit pigeon qui est un biset d'environ une vingtaine de jours.
Vous pourriez contacter :
*Myriam* - Présidente - Gérante du refuge catalan pour pigeons
 lapalomatriste@gmail.com
09.70.44.45.76  appel non surtaxé ou sms au n°    0034617702269 
Skype: palomas700  

Voici un lien qui devrait vous aider pour l'alimentation. Vous pouvez commencer à lui donner de la bouillie de graines je pense et
compléter avec des grains de petits pois et de maïs en boite bien rincés à l'eau tiède, il faut que son jabot soit comme une balle de 
ping pong* molle* et ne recommencer à le nourrir que lorsque son jabot est vide
http://www.lapalomatriste.org/index....eils&Itemid=58
extrait :
" des croquettes *végétariennes pour chien*s (ex : Amidog, Yarrah, Benevo) trempées dans l'eau et devenues molles (très bon car beaucoup de protéines comme dans le lait du jabot des parents),"

"Vous pouvez lui donner des graines pour canaris ou tourterelles trempées dans de l'eau très chaude
pendant au moins une heure et passées au mixeur *à partir de l'âge de 2/3 semaines*,"

De quelle région êtes vous ?


PS ne pas lui donner des croquettes pour chiens si elles ne sont pas végétariennes, risque de provoquer des problèmes de digestion.

----------


## ursel

bonjour danielle,je me pose une question,combien de grammes de graines,mais ou petit pois par jour?

----------


## milytackle

ok merci! pour les croquettes pour chiens j'avais lu sa sur un forum, j'en ai mis qu'une dans le bol de bouilli que j'ai preparé mais si vous dites que c pas bon je vais en refaire une .
ce matin il a devoré la bouilli à l'aide de la seringue que l'on a coupé et enveloppé d'une compresse! 
qu'est ce que je dois acheté a l'animalerie comme nourriture puisque il mange encore de la bouilli? il y a une marque precise?

nous habitons un petit village à coté d'amiens (80)

----------


## ursel

oui du nutribird

----------


## milytackle

g acheté du "Gold patée" : patée aux oeufs de la marqur Orlux, c pour canarie , oiseaux exotique et indigènes, il disent: contient tout les elements necessaire aux oiseaux jeunes et adultes.
on mets un peu d'eau avec dans la seringues pour que sa fasse une bouillie, il la mange bien

par contre j'utilise une seringue 20 ml, combien de seringues dois je lui donner par jour si j'utilise cette patée??

----------


## GAUDIN

> bonjour danielle,je me pose une question,combien de grammes de graines,mais ou petit pois par jour?


Bonsoir Ursel,
pour info ce qu'indique  Nath  sur son forum
_"Si le pigeonneau  a déjà presque 30 jours le mieux est de le gaver de petits pois et maïs doux de préférence décongelés ou bien en boîtes bien rincés à l'eau tiède. Il aura besoin d'une 30 aine de pièces par gavage trois fois par jour. On peut ajouter des pois chiches bouillis coupés en deux ou des lentilles trempées à l'eau. Pour lui apprendre à manger seul on peut "picorer" du doigt les petits pois et les maïs doux dans un récipient, mélangés à des graines pour canaris. Il essaiera de vous imiter"

Pour les graines  35 à 40 gr par jour pour un pigeon adulte._

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> g acheté du "Gold patée" : patée aux oeufs de la marqur Orlux, c pour canarie , oiseaux exotique et indigènes, il disent: contient tout les elements necessaire aux oiseaux jeunes et adultes.
> on mets un peu d'eau avec dans la seringues pour que sa fasse une bouillie, il la mange bien
> 
> par contre j'utilise une seringue 20 ml, combien de seringues dois je lui donner par jour si j'utilise cette patée??


Bonsoir,

Cette pâtée ne convient pas à un pigeonneau, il faut mieux prendre du nutribird A21
http://www.boutique-oiseaux.com/
NutriBird A21 est un aliment complet pour l'élevage à la main (EAM) de toutes espèces d'oisillons. Composé scientifiquement pour une croissance maximale.

Plus de détails

----------


## ursel

merci danielle,c est bon je suis dans ces eaux la

----------

